# Zombie Attack!



## BTilson (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## Antarctican (Nov 11, 2008)

Love it!!  What an expression


----------



## Chiller (Nov 14, 2008)

Nicely done.  Really has one of those '60s movie feels to it.  :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 14, 2008)

lol it almost looks like a scene from one of those zombie movies made in the 80s


----------



## bigtwinky (Nov 14, 2008)

rofl!  nice job!


----------



## Synnove (Nov 14, 2008)

This is great!  I wasn't sure what to expect with a title like that but I laughed.


----------



## jv08 (Nov 17, 2008)

lol. Nice! I love it.


----------



## Stefan Dedalus (Nov 17, 2008)

Thats great!  Tastefully cheesy.


----------

